# Customer using soap as shampoo...



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a customer (one of my best) that has tried using the soap as shampoo. She's experiencing a bit of hair loss. She's not sure if it is from the soap or because she's growing out her hair. I'm going to do more research but has anyone had experience with this?? 

The ingredients in my soap bar that she's using are: Olive oil, coconut oil, palm oil, goat's milk, lye, ultramarine blue colorant, and sunwashed linen fragrance oil. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Katie, Ihave used my bar soap as shampoo for over 10 yrs now and so does my hubby, neither of us has experienced any hair loss.. My DH believes it helps his hair growth and mine does feel thicken.. Lack of chemical layers on the hair maybe.. it rinses well...Could it be the fragrance? or could it just be her genetics? it certainly has less chemicals than any store purchased shampoo...


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Your soap sounds heavenly.

What do you mean by "hair loss"? Is it just some strands falling out here and there? Or is it visibly thinning? Or is her hairline receding? 

If it's just some strands falling out here and there, that is perfectly normal. If her hair was short before she just may not have noticed, since long hairs are generally more noticeable than short hairs. If her hair is thinning it is more likely due to her age (you do not say her age, so of course I just have to guess) or some genetic factor. In other words, I doubt it's because of the soap. 

Sometimes when things happen we naturally will link them up, even if there is no link at all. For instance, I get up every morning, and then the sun comes up! But me getting up does not cause the sun to come up. It will come up whether I get up or not. It's quite natural to think this way, so no blame to your friend at all. If she really thinks the soap is causing this, she can try an experiment: she can start counting the hairs lost in her brush or something, and use her normal shampoo, and then use your soap while still counting hairs lost. If she does each of these over a large period of time, like say two months each, she'll have a pretty good idea.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

She could have something medical going on like an underactive thyroid. I would not blame it on the soap. I lose A LOT of hair. My thyroid is underactive, but so far the growth keeps up with loss. I just don't like fur balls in the shower


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Since it's bar soap, is she getting a lather first and then using the lather on her head, or is she scrubbing her head directly with the soap? I would think that the latter would be problematic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I rub the bar directly on my hair, still doesn't cause me to lose my hair..


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, unless you are advertising your soap as a shampoo bar, I don't see why she is telling you this. Not being too tacky but if I thought my hair was falling out cause I was washing my hair with a body bar of soap, I would quit.


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

She told me because she LOVES my soap. She loves how it makes her hair. She just wanted to be sure that there wasn't anything in it that would cause hair loss. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

If she has recently (past few months) gone on a weight loss diet - that can also cause hair loss a few months in. I would not think anything external would be causing the problem.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I also use my bar soap on my hair dirrectly and never makes a difference what colors or scents are in it. I do not believe it is because of the soap unless she is allergic to the scent. but then still would really be a odd.


----------

